# Campagnolo Zonda



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone has personal experience with these wheelset? It seems like the reviews are pretty good. Just got me a Serotta Atlanta that I'm going to use these on. Didn't want to spend a whole lot on a new set. So for $377 I thought they were a good deal. I'll mainly use these for longer distance rides and will match them to 25mm pro4 service course tires.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a good opinion of campy wheels in general, and have a couple of pairs of Neutrons which I really like.

I used to have a set of older Zondas, but found them a little hard riding on the poor surfaces we have here in Toronto. Perhaps the redesign has improved things. They have the good hubs which is a plus. If your roads are nice & smooth then go for it. In any case you should probably use a 25mm tire if you go for the Zondas.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*very happy with Zondas*

I've been riding 2013 Zondas for about 6 weeks & 800 miles, they replaced a crash damaged Shamal (front wheel damaged and I sold the rear).

For about 6 oz more weight, the Zondas were about $600 cheaper 
I will never notice that slight extra weight.

The Zonda use (black) stainless steel, skinny bladed spokes -- probably Sapim CX-Ray or the DT Swiss equivalent. 

Compare to the Eurus & Shamal wheels, which use a proprietary, fatter, aluminum spoke. The alum spokes are hard to find and very expensive, whereas CX-ray are more common. Plus, the Zonda CX-ray spokes are actually lower aero drag than the fatter alum spokes.

The Zonda rims are machined slightly different than Eurus/Shamal to reduce costs, but are otherwise same depth and width.

I carefully compared the exploded parts diagram for the hubs on Zonda, Eurus, and Shamal, and all the major components are identical, excepting the ceramic (?) bearings that now are used on Shamal. I think the claimed "benefit" of ceramic bearings is totally marginal and no way worth the significant extra $$.

All in all, even if I was flush with cash, I would choose Zonda over the other 2 Campy wheels and apply the savings toward other stuff.


----------



## johnnydm (Mar 11, 2010)

I have owned a pair of the older Zondas (1660 grams) for about 5 years and put on about 25,000 kms on them with no problems besides re-greasing the hubs/bearings. They roll smooth and are solid. This year I purchased the 2 way fit Zonda and they are doing fine. You can purchase a set from a UK online retailer for a good price.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I've had a set for six years now. Rode them all this past week. I adjusted the rear hub once about three years ago. IMO, the best Campy wheel for the money. Got mine from Ribble.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I ordered my set from wiggle on Friday along with Michelin Pro4 service course. Hoping to get them this week. I have the Dura Ace 9000 C24 on my other bike. Didn't want to spend that kind of money again on the Serotta. I think it's going to fit the bill nicely with all the positive remarks here.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

How much do you each weigh?


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

I have both 2004 and 2011 (2-way) Zondas, neither ever gave me any regrets. Although the 2004 model is a bit heavy for many people's taste at 1722 g (weighed) they are very strong and I've never had to true them (I am 185 lbs). Apparently the 2006 model had issues with spokes loosening, that was the year they reintroduced aero shaped spokes (2004 were double butted and round). They introduced self-locking nipples the next year which fixed that complaint.

The 2011-present design is a much better wheel weighing about 150 grams less, and I have been pretty impressed with the tubeless ride quality. The spokes are a bit broader than Sapim CX Rays though, I think that is probably better for a low-count alloy rimmed wheel. I got a pair of Campy Bullet wheels earlier this year and those spokes are thinner, like the CX ray, which makes sense given the much stronger deep carbon rim.

Given the right course and conditions a deeper wheel can be faster, but for all-round use, and windy days especially, I'm still putting on the Zondas.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I've ridden zondas, zonda 2way fits and eurus 2way fits extensively. They're all bulletproof. I'm a BIG fan of tubeless and hope the tire selection continues to expand.
If you go with 2way fits, the michelins maybe tight.
but you made a good choice. awesome wheels


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

jhamlin38 said:


> I've ridden zondas, zonda 2way fits and eurus 2way fits extensively. They're all bulletproof. I'm a BIG fan of tubeless and hope the tire selection continues to expand.
> If you go with 2way fits, the michelins maybe tight.
> but you made a good choice. awesome wheels


Nothing is ever too tight for the Kool Stop
Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack : Amazon.com : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I've recent added a set of Zondas to my S2. Big improvement over the stock tires and I'm a Clyde class rider. About 350 km so far and no issues. My set weigh in at 1554g (647g front, 907 g rear, 2013 Mega G3, non-2 way fit) and with a good set of 25 mm GP400s and Conti tubes, I dropped over a pound off the stock wheels.

For the price, I don't think there is a better value in factory wheelset out there.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

I got them in today. Amazing that it takes less than a week to get here from the UK. The workmanship is like a piece of art. It looks amazing. They also include a little magnet and a tiny screw. Does anyone know what they are for?


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

uncrx2003 said:


> I got them in today. Amazing that it takes less than a week to get here from the UK. The workmanship is like a piece of art. It looks amazing. They also include a little magnet and a tiny screw. Does anyone know what they are for?


Because the rim has no spoke holes through to where the tire and tube are, if you ever need to replace a nipple, you'll need the screw and magnet to get a new nipple from the valve hole to the appropriate place in the rim.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

MercRidnMike said:


> Because the rim has no spoke holes through to where the tire and tube are, if you ever need to replace a nipple, you'll need the screw and magnet to get a new nipple from the valve hole to the appropriate place in the rim.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a set of 2012's (Shimano hub) with now about 2800 km on them. No issues whatsoever. I'm now looking for a new free hub, so I can put my new Dura Ace 9000 11 speed cassette on them. So far not much luck finding one. If all else fails I may just pop for a new 2013 set that comes with the 11sp compatible hub.


----------



## PedalToTheMetal (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep... got 'em on my Pegoretti, GREAT all purpose wheels... our roads are not perfect, and they do fine... a great buy at $377 !!!


----------



## Nab215 (Aug 3, 2013)

hi every one this is my first post. I have been riding your posts witch was a great help to make the decision to purchase The Zonda clincher. Attached is the picture of my bike. I test it tomorrow and I will give a feed back after.
Tarmac Sl2 Comp 2011 Shimano105.
I was riding custom Fulcum Race6 with Victoria Rubino Pro.
View attachment 285220


----------



## dvizzoca (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been considering going from a 10 to a 11 speed Campagnolo cassette along with the other components for my ride. I have a set of Zondas I purchased back in 2010. They have bladed spokes. Will the 11 speed cassette fit the hub and work?


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, the 11sp will work. I have one on a set of 06 Protons.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

dvizzoca said:


> I've been considering going from a 10 to a 11 speed Campagnolo cassette along with the other components for my ride. I have a set of Zondas I purchased back in 2010. They have bladed spokes. Will the 11 speed cassette fit the hub and work?


Yes. Campy freehubs since 1998 are all 9-10-11 compatible.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

I've got both 2004 and 2012 Zondas, both running 11s. Older Campy 9s freehubs can also take the 11s cassette, but the earliest of those are not compatible with the current Campagnolo lockring. I have a 1997 Record rear hub (currently not laced) which requires the earlier 26mm lockring rather than the current 27mm design, despite which the 11s cassette fits just fine and can be securely fastened.


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

Campag Zondas are the same as as Fulcrum Racing 3s, with the exception of the rear lacing pattern and stickers.


----------



## dvizzoca (Apr 8, 2003)

How difficult is it to swap a Shimano free hub for a Campy free hub on a Zonda?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

dvizzoca said:


> How difficult is it to swap a Shimano free hub for a Campy free hub on a Zonda?


easy. see here


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

dvizzoca said:


> How difficult is it to swap a Shimano free hub for a Campy free hub on a Zonda?


Yup, like Julio says, easy. I did one (for the first time ever) last week as I swapped my bike over to Chorus. Follow the video or Campy has a nice set of instructions with pictures on their site.


----------



## dvizzoca (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks. Reason is I may be looking for a good used rear wheel. I put a nasty dent on my rim yesterday from a pot hole. Don't see any possibility of replacing the rim. I have a set from 09-10. Really good wheels, no issues ever. If any one knows where I can get a silver rim.


----------



## gfk_velo (Jun 17, 2013)

dvizzoca said:


> Thanks. Reason is I may be looking for a good used rear wheel. I put a nasty dent on my rim yesterday from a pot hole. *Don't see any possibility of replacing the rim. I have a set from 09-10. Really good wheels, no issues ever. If any one knows where I can get a silver rim.*


Campagnolo may have them available at the factory:


R1156763YWH-204ZOSrim for clincher tire ZONDA silver - rear

<tbody>

</tbody>
What part of the world are you in?

Check the year for definite, though, then look up the part # in the spares listings at The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling

If you are in the UK, we can probably help ... depends a bit on your time-frames.

HTH
Graeme


----------

